# .204 sighting in problem



## Iowa77 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey guys. I recently bought a Ruger .204 Target model and I have attached a Burris signature select scope. Ive been bow hunting for 10 years and just recently took up coyote hunting, so I really don't know a whole lot about rifles so bear with me.

Anyways, my scope has 22'' of adjustment at 100 yards, but my problem is that at 100 yards, the bullet is 8'' to the right and my windage adjustment has bottomed out. I've talked to a friend of a friend who had the integral scope mounts misaligned on his 22.-250 and had to send it back to Ruger so they could replace the receiver. So my question is this. Can I do anything to get that sucker to work properly w/o having to send it back? Would lapping the scope rings help or not?


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

You can shim the integeral base to allow enough adjustment- .015 on the side of the base should give you about 15" @ 100 yards. Once you find the right size shim you can epoxy it in place. The easiest way to do it is to use a bore sighter so you can tell if you need to do both the front and the back.


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

you can shim the scope with shims between the scope and the rings you can use alumminum pop can for the shims good luck


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey what kind of rings are you useing. I know on rings like weaver that only fasten with screws on the one side, if they are placed so that they fasten on opposite sides it can cause your scope to sit crooked. one time on a rare case we did that on purpose to get the end result.


----------

